# Company Website



## A99 (13 Feb 2006)

Hi;

Does anyone know the approx cost to get a webpage designed & published with details added to search engine etc .....

I already have the .ie domain, I have the content prepared (1 A4 page) & I have a logo.

Also can anyone recommend a company who would be interested in such a small project ?


----------



## doberden (13 Feb 2006)

I used www.momentuminfotech.com.  Very reasonable prices, they are based in India.  If you e-mail satinder@momentuminfotech.com he'll give you a quote.


----------



## ivorystraws (13 Feb 2006)

$1500 for a 3 page website and small database.... I'm not sure what's provided with that but all I can say is that I got a completely professional eCommerce website solution with 3 months support after completion of the website and a years hosting and a whole range of other eCommerce functions for $600 online!!! 

Outsource your website design and development by gathering your requirements and posting it on any of the following;

1. http://www.guru.com 
Guru.com is the world's largest online marketplace for freelance talent.


2. http://www.smarterwork.com
Find Service Providers at the Database of Certified Service Providers


3. http://www.freelance.com
Freelance.com provides the fastest and most efficient means of identifying qualified professionals for project based needs or long-term activities anywhere in the world, anytime.


4.


----------



## momentum (13 Feb 2006)

This is Strange and disappointing that the price of $1500 been placed there as quoted. The fact is that there, were few discussions over the phone regarding a new website and We have promised to send a detailed quote with pricing by e-mail, what it includes and what does not. The $1500 was something quoted after general discussions over phone as *Ballpark*. Infact we spoke to her once again for clarifications and the client was updated on the pricing facts that it will be much lower than what we were discussing earlier, as after the clarifications we noted that quantum of work is less than what we we discussed earlier. Still we promised to send an e-mail with a price quote in the evening. But dono why it has been posted online with wrong facts.

www.momentuminfotech.com is 6 year old company, with more than 250 clients in USA, UK, Europe, Momentuminfotech has proven track record of delivering the things to it's clients as required, on time and within Budget.

Our pricing is competitive to get compared with any company or any freelancing websites such as guru.com or elance.com. 

Anyone looking for website designed and developed is welcome to submit no obligatory quote request and also request client references and a list of the latest website being developed.

Our pricing for a 100% custom made 7 page website design starts from EURO 200 onwards. And for full fledged E-commerce website the pricing start from EURO 500 onwards. 

Our all projects have free support of 6 months included and Lifetime warranty for any programming bugs reported.


Thanks

Satinder Singh


----------



## AJC (13 Feb 2006)

gauloise said:
			
		

> Wrong fact not posted at all..the only figure you gave me was $1500.00 and I also complimented your speedy reply! Am now wondering about original poster who gave me your link. I am disappointed that you have divulged the business in which I am dealing which up until now I had not disclosed on this site.


 
Read the post, and must admit I couldn't see where he _"divulged the business in which I am dealing which up until now I had not disclosed on this site_" ???


----------



## Purple (13 Feb 2006)

We used a company called Go2Web. Very good, Dublin based and very proactive. Cost about €3500 but they host our mail as well. The site is about 15 pages, we can add and edit as we desire. They also optimise the site for search engine crawlers.


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (13 Feb 2006)

momentum said:
			
		

> Yes I edited it from there after *gauloise *admitted that the message was posted before our second phone coversation for clarifications while we were still discussing the project. And we promised the price to sent by E-mail only.


The fact that you used some of a potential client’s information in a public forum to me suggests that you are unprofessional and are not to be trusted.


----------



## kazbah (13 Feb 2006)

It doesn't seem very professional.  I wouldn't be happy with that happening.


----------



## SineWave (13 Feb 2006)

There was an entertaining poster here recently, CGorman, who was doing deals on websites. I gathered he was doing his Leaving Cert this year so maybe too busy, or with the prices he was offering, the paper round was possibly more profitable .


----------



## CGorman (13 Feb 2006)

SineWave said:
			
		

> There was an entertaining poster here recently, CGorman, who was doing deals on websites. I gathered he was doing his Leaving Cert this year so maybe too busy, or with the prices he was offering, the paper round was possibly more profitable .



I'm still here! I've my head buried in the books this week - mocks next week! However as i've been mentioned, heres my spiel...

I'm a self taught, LC student. I still do web design on a "as it comes along basis". My work is fairly basic stuff - a main page, a contact form, and a few pages of content. I charge €169 design, and will update the website (up to 6 or 7 times a year) for €99 per annum. I just do design - it's your responisbility to sort out a host (I recomment Letshost.ie) and a domain (I see you have this covered). My last bits of work were http://www.toconnell.com/ & [broken link removed]. I also run a swimming directory and my [broken link removed] website. 

As you can see, my work is nothing special and probably falls short of your requirements (although Ryanair's first website was built by a student!) If you are interested I would be more than happy to do the job for you; send me a message if so.

BTW: There's a new [broken link removed], maybe you might find a designer there.
BTW2: What do you mean "an entertaining poster"! I actually worked selling newspapers during the summer, and trust me web design works out better paid per hour... besides I see it as a chance to learn and develop my design skills.


----------



## JoeB (14 Feb 2006)

Hi

I recommend NetFirms in the US... The worlds cheapest .com domain name registration... only $4.95 per year and they also have a free hosting service... that means anybody can have a webpage for $4.95... you have to have some small ads at the top of the page and no custom error pages but it's cheap... you'd still need to create your own HTML page...


----------



## momentum (14 Feb 2006)

gauloise said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more! I have deleted all my posts on this thread as I do not wish to be associated with the company at all. What I find hard to understand is how a company I dealt with in India with all my private information with no mention of this forum at all was able to post immediately after me with my "username"? Perhaps there is a technical aspect I have overlooked?


 
It's very unfortunate that the things went this way. I don't know the reason/intentions why one post wrong fact,  It was *gauloise *itself who told us about this forum that she got link from here. No one has right to tarnish someone's image by giving wrong facts/hiding truth.


----------



## contemporary (14 Feb 2006)

loads of talented people on boards.ie

[broken link removed]


----------



## PMcG (14 Feb 2006)

A99,

I work for the web team with a large Irish company and do a few sites in my spare time. Its only for 'pocket money' as such so my prices are hugely discounted from what you would pay a web design company for the same results. E.g a company I am helping now was quoted €1500 for a site and I'm doing exactly the same site for €500. 

I've PM'd you to get more specific requirements.

P


----------



## ButtermilkJa (14 Feb 2006)

My God will everybody stop telling this person to go to UK, US, India or wherever. And where are all these prices coming from... $1500, $3500, €500....

I'm a web designer and if you're looking for a single-page website I'd happily do it for €100. I've a few years of experience. I create professional and original designs (no templates), fully XHTML CSS compliant... I work in the design industry as a web/graphic designer full-time so you are guaranteed quality work. I'm based in Dublin so I can meet you or am at the end of a (local) phone!

PM me if you haven't got sorted yet. Would be delighted to help you out.


----------



## PMcG (15 Feb 2006)

That was my point.  If you go to a design company you will be quoted a highly inflated price, as companies are more than happy to exploit business owners lack of technical knowledge about webdesign / hosting etc. 
If you can get a designer to do it in their own time you will get a price that is based on the actual work not on how much they can rip the client off.  And you won't have to go to India or America for it. 

As an aside would it be interesting to survey how much askaboutbusiness users have forked out for their business websites to be developed in the past?


----------



## paulocon (15 Feb 2006)

PMG,

I second the survey idea!
It would be excellent to know what people have paid for sites in the past.

I am a designer myself and have had people come to me having been quoted prices at either end of the scale. Some ridiculously high (3k for a Content Managed website) right down to a couple of hundred Euro for the same thing.


----------



## Capaill (15 Feb 2006)

While not one to knock individuals building websites as part time earners, you need to consider what else a company may be given to you over and above the website itself such as;

(a) Official billing and receipts for accounting and VAT purposes.
(b) The ability to provide future support/contact in the event that you need help/changes in the future.

And as always you should shop around to get the best prices.

C


----------



## fat-chas (15 Feb 2006)

Ive been looking to get my internet revamped and the quotes ive got have from companies have ranged from the 999 euro to 3000 euro   The best quote I got was from a young fella on this site who was looking for a project who is doing the site for 300!! Its still 'inprogress' but it seems as good as any of the samples I was shown by teh professionals.


----------



## JazzyJeff (15 Feb 2006)

Capaill said:
			
		

> While not one to knock individuals building websites as part time earners, you need to consider what else a company may be given to you over and above the website itself such as;
> 
> (a) Official billing and receipts for accounting and VAT purposes.
> (b) The ability to provide future support/contact in the event that you need help/changes in the future.
> ...


 
Capaill - I do sites an awful cheaper than your average design company and Im a full registered Sole Trader so issue Invoices.  I cant understand how design companies can charge such prices


----------



## ButtermilkJa (15 Feb 2006)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Capaill - I do sites an awful cheaper than your average design company and Im a full registered Sole Trader so issue Invoices.  I cant understand how design companies can charge such prices


Agreed. I am also a fully registered Sole Trader and I always issue VAT receipts for everything I do. But in fairness, companies have a lot more overheads than freelancers/sole traders, that's why they have to charge higher prices.

In terms of back-up & support, the client will already understand that you may not be at the end of a phone 9-5 Mon-Fri and will not be able to schedule meetings at the drop of a hat. But they will be happy to wait for non-urgent changes because they know they are getting a good deal.


----------



## cathy06 (26 Feb 2006)

if you go to http://www.kildareweb.com/
I think he is doing them as a specail offer.


----------



## paulocon (27 Feb 2006)

Hi,

www.boynevalleydesign.com - offer on at the moment.. 

EUR399 for an eight page website inclusive of domain name registration (.com) and one year's hosting....


----------



## JohnnieKippe (7 Mar 2006)

ButtermilkJa said:
			
		

> My God will everybody stop telling this person to go to UK, US, India or wherever. And where are all these prices coming from... $1500, $3500, €500....
> 
> I'm a web designer and if you're looking for a single-page website I'd happily do it for €100. I've a few years of experience. I create professional and original designs (no templates), fully XHTML CSS compliant... I work in the design industry as a web/graphic designer full-time so you are guaranteed quality work. I'm based in Dublin so I can meet you or am at the end of a (local) phone!
> 
> PM me if you haven't got sorted yet. Would be delighted to help you out.



Buttermilk

Can you provide links to some sites you have done. Thanks


----------

